# JBuilder Jar File machen



## Guest (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Kann mir jemand von euch erklären wie ich im JBuilder ein JAR-FILE machen kann? Checkt der auch wenn ich externe Jar's verwendet hab? Die sollte er mit ins Package nehmen.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## DP (12. Mai 2005)

welche jbuilder-version?!


----------



## Guest (12. Mai 2005)

2005


----------



## Guest (13. Mai 2005)

habs jetzt geschafft mit dem jbuilder ein native executable zu erzeugen. damit kann ich dann ein jar erzeugen. haut einwandfrei hin. das einzige problem das ich hab: wie kann ich jar files die ich für bein programm benötige in dieses executeable jar einbinden? ich brauch 3 .jar files für die verbindung zur ms swl server db und eines fürs drucken(printframework).

hat hier jemand ideen bzw. kann mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## Guest (13. Mai 2005)

hab jetzt gefunden wie man diese jars einbindet. under dependencies muss man gehen auf include all, da ist alles auf exclude all gestellt. beim .jar fürs printframework funktionierts, jedoch wenn ich include all bei den .jar's für die datenbank (ms-sql server) stelle, dann bekomm ich immer die meldung dass die main classe nicht gefunden werden kann und das programm kann nichtmal mehr gestartet werden. hat jemand ne idee was das problem ist?


----------

